# scanner stops scanning after a few scans



## sunny26 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi,

I am having a scanner model scanjet 2400(HP) which I have connected to a PC runing Windows XP SP2. For the last few days The scanner is creating problems.It stops after one or two scans. If I reinstall the driver then again it will alow 1 or 2 scans and then stop. If I restart my machine the again it will allow like that.

When I press on Scan button in HP Photo and Imaging it shows a small dialog box showing the older TWAIN and the modern WIA. So I choose WIA most of the time, but after WIA stops working TWAin works but only 1 or 2 pages.

But now I have lot of pages to scan. What is causing the problem and how to solve it?

Your help willl be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

welcome
check the device manager for any yellow flags
in there, click _view_, then_ show hidden devices_

uninstall the hp software, then reinstalll it


----------

